# bad alps pier



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Aaa


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

fishing in the dark said:


> Will be open Saturday and Sundays 6 am till 6 on till end of Nov. As well as the seawall north of pier they are looking for donations for Christmas party


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah. Shed some light on what are you saying.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe he is talking about NAS Pensacola, Alpha Pier... usually opened for fishing as command fund raisers at NAS.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

The seawall is always open...


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

there's already a forum for this. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/nasp-alpha-pier-129198/


----------

